# Issue with Gaggia Baby



## Jerry (Aug 28, 2014)

I think I have an issue with pressure and the boiler. It is no longer producing steam and when making shots water comes out of the wand. Opened it up a a month ago to make sure everything was clean and there were no leaks and everything seemed to be fine.

Any common issues that may have caused this?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

What model baby please.


----------



## Jerry (Aug 28, 2014)

It's a twin


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Unfortunately it sounds like the boiler thermostat has gone. The boilers, if not descaled regularly, can fail and leak onto the thermostat. You need to remove the component plate to access the steam boiler.


----------



## Jerry (Aug 28, 2014)

I back flush at least once a month. Not enough?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Back flushing is not de-scaling. Backflushing is rinsing through the brewhead. De-scaling is filling the water tank with de-scaling mixture and pumping it through the boiler and out through the brew head and steam wand.


----------



## ianbutler83 (Feb 15, 2015)

I thought I had been descaling regularly enough (every 4 months) until last night when I took the shower screen holding plate off... Nasty!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Surprising how quickly it "clags up", worth changing dispersion plate for a brass one, does not corrode as badly as the aluminium one and stays cleaner


----------



## Jerry (Aug 28, 2014)

Ergh. I might look at getting a new machine then. It was second hand when I got it so I'm not overly attached to it.


----------



## Jerry (Aug 28, 2014)

Ok, so looked into repair and the effort/money doesn't sit well with me for an already refurbished machine. Any idea how much I would be able to get for parts/ the whole thing? I'm guessing it would be worth more in parts?


----------

